# Front door speakers



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I just bought some new speakers for my front doors to rellace ths stock ones. There are only three holes in the door, and there are too far aprt to put the new speaker on. I want to know if drilling new holes is the only way to fit the new speakers in?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thats what i did i drilled two new holes in the door

it took a while to cause the magnet was hitting the door... but it came out fine


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*selrider99*

Damn your fast to answer!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

When I had 6.5s in the door I had to redrill the holes. If the speaker is too deep and hits the window, use a thin piece of wood or a piece of Lexan/Plexi to make a spacer.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey im having the same problem. Do I need a special metal drill bit to drill into the door? Also, I might need to make a spacer. someone mentioned a pecie of wood. would that be a peice made to be fit behind the edge of the entire speaker, or little peices underneth the screw holes. Oh yea. another thing. If u drill a hole in the door, do I need to put on the little metal clips over the hole to be able to have the screws go in properly? Because I looked at the speaker hole in the door, and the metal is bent inward, I was thinkin how i am I going to be able to push the clip bent metal? hopefully you'll understand.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Hey Equivocal*

I ended up not drilling any holes in the door. I just screwed the speakers into two of the stock holes and that works fine for me. If you do drill I would use the metal clips. My dad made me some plastic spacers to put behind the speaker. Its a square piece that has a circle in the middle that you put the peaker in. I had to cut some of the stock grill to make them fit. You wont have to worry about spacers if that magnet doesnt hit the window when it is down.

Good Luck,
Greg


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I bought some Kenwood 6'9s and they were just too damn small to drilll some new holes, ... they wouldnt reach. So I cut an extension outta sheet metal.. kinda like a ring.... this has nothing to do with it... oh yeh.... if you dont wanna dril new holes.. cut out sheet metal.. and glue it to the speaker.

*sigh* i never make any sense when I make a post.. will find camera and post pics later


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> * oh yeh.... if you dont wanna dril new holes.. cut out sheet metal.. and glue it to the speaker.
> *


Then what? screw it into the door?


I'd like to see pics if u dont mind.. thanks


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

*kenwood*

I have a pair of 5 inch kenwod 2 ways. They retail for like 160 bucks They were the same size as the stock ones but the screw holes wernt right I did the same thing as some of the guys in here did except i used washers didnt feel like cutting the Lexan down to make a spacer the mag was hittin the window . Not anymore. 



Sony xplode CDX-P70
Rockford fosgate Power 1000.2 amp
Alpine 240 watt running the tweets and door speakers
rockford Fosgate RFD2212 12 Inch subs
kenwood 2 way 5 1/2 inch speakers in the doors 
Boston acoustic 1 inch tweeters on the dash


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Ok.. I can give you as much specs as I can... camera not working

I laid out a sheet of "sheet metal" and traced the outside size of the existing stock speaker, and marked the screw holes for the existing stock speaker. Then I traced my new kenwood speaker inside of the sheet metal. It basically ended up having a Circle within a Square.

Then I cut the metal out, while following the marker-line I used to trace it.

Now, You have to cut the very center out, so the speaker can fit in its new template.

You should basically now have a ring about 1 inch' to 1' 1/2 (inch and a half) "border"

Then I drilled the holes, the Four Holes from the stock speakers, using the stock screws, and then I drilled 3 holes for my new kenwood screws. [Note:The stock and aftermarket screws were different sizes]

In order to prevent the sheet metal from vibrating like crazy against both the speaker, and metal frame of the car, I cut out some cradboard the exact shape of the new metal frame I have.
I applied them too both sides, and attached them with 3m Spray Glue.

Then I screwed on my new (KenWood) Speaker to the metal ring/frame and then I screwed in my frame, with the speaker attached to the car. 

Ill find a new camera


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

When i purchased my four 6.5 infinity speakers from crutchfield they came with some nice plastic speaker adapters and wiring harness, which made them very easy to install in the doors and rear deck...


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Dang man, I took out two of those plastic thingys that u screw into to mount the speakers. I have the one on top left. Can I buy those from a auto store? Im guessin the dealer has them.

I may not be able to do what you did, cause my speaker is not smaller then the size of the hole, but Its giving me some ideas and other options to think about, thanks alot.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

hey sentrapower93, got anymore info u can supply regarding those speaker adapters. Im trying to find them on crutchfield.com. I think Im gonna have to use them.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *hey sentrapower93, got anymore info u can supply regarding those speaker adapters. Im trying to find them on crutchfield.com. I think Im gonna have to use them. *


 Well if you buy your speakers from them they supply the adapters free of charge. However they can be purchaed from crutchfield for about $10 a set. Just give them a call, good luck...


----------

